# eastern montana



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

just moved to glendive, mt. looking for some fellow varmit hunters. also have coonhounds


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

I want to retier in eastern montana I have bear hounds cat , coyote dogs I have hunted in , and guided cats and lions and **** [ love those dogs] PM Me


----------



## anyuta34i (Mar 25, 2011)

On October 3after the crops new york escort were all gathered new york asian escort and stored for the long winter,the cooking fires in the homes would be put out. The Druids，the Celtic new york escorts priests,would meet at the top of the hill in the dark oak forest［oak trees were thought to be sacred.The Druids would light new fires，and then offered some crops and animals which they new york asian escorts killed to their God. As they danced around the fires，the season of the sun passed and the season of darkness would begin.


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mocsy- I make a couple trips a year out that way (im in SW MT) for paddlefish and predator hunting. Maybe we could hook up.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

hey phutch, are u going to be out this weekend for paddlefishing?


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Im heading over next thur for Frid-Sat (27th-28). It will probably close on Sat unless the river blows out. I hear they are doing pretty good though. The website says they got 67 on tue and 61 yesterday. Most years they get 25-30 on the opener.


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

I have read aboat coyotes in eastern montana. how far in from Nd.? will spend winter running coyotes, any one out there wanting to partner up for the winter, Dave 715-905-0319


----------

